# SPRINGTAIL SUICIDE



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Today I went to mist my tank and my pond had tons of springtails in it. I use a little water dish as my pond...most of the floor of my tank is pillow moss and I put a bunch of springtails in my substrate a couple of days before I put it in the tank. I'm sure there's alot of springtails in it. I am just wondering why there is a whole bunch in my pond now. Why would they all just jump in at once?


----------



## Nethius (Jul 25, 2006)

That's actually normal, they love the water. I seeded my tank with springtails and they all group in the little pond type thing I got in there.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

If you have a FF or two die in the water, you will start to see quite a few springtails after awhile. I have a small water section in one of my vivs that is about 4x4 and it is usually about 30-40% covered with springtails on the surface. The seem to multiply there at an astounding rate and then make their way into the rest of the viv later.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Springtails are light enough that they won't break the surface tension of water so they essentially float....as mentioned they have a real affinity for water. Your frogs will quickly clue into the fact that the water dish means food as well :wink: darn they are smart when it comes to food.

Bill


----------

